# Nissan Towing Recall



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fellow Nissan truck/SUV owners,

I just received notice of a 'recall' for most model Nissan trucks and SUV's. This is not officially billed as a recall, but that is what it amounts to.

Notice is for the FREE installation of enhanced electrical circuitry designed to protect the vehicle from potential electrical problems related to a towed trailer. I'm guessing this will be along the lines of what GM does. The new circuitry is already on current year vehicles.

Affected vehicles include the Titan, Armada, Pathfinder, Frontier and Xterra.

You should be receiving notification soon. If not, I wanted to make sure you were aware.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I HATE recalls. These cars/trucks/SUV's go through years of research and they all still have problems. My old Bronco had a recall on the ignition switch, seems it liked to start fires, tranny electrical recall, maybe more but I bought it used. Our Durango just had the ball joint recall, seems road salt let's the front end fall off. Can't anyone make a good and reliable car/truck anymore. The cost for a little better product vs safety seem a no brainer to me but what do I know, I'm not a bean counter at GM/Ford/Dodge etc.

I guess it's good that there are recalls to get these things fixed but..

Sorry for the rant.

Back on topic

Bill.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Fellow Nissan truck/SUV owners,
> 
> I just received notice of a 'recall' for most model Nissan trucks and SUV's. This is not officially billed as a recall, but that is what it amounts to...{edited}
> 
> ...


Two questions come to mind:
1) What does GM do and 
2) Which yr. is current 05 or 06

TIA

Dreamtimers


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

2500ram, I think the major problems is that the manufacturers rush their trucks to the market to be competitive. Todays light duty trucks (all pickups, whether they are 150/1500 series or 350/3500 series are technically light duty trucks) are so capable, and to offer improvements every year to try to edge out the other makes, a manufacturer may rely a bit on the "real world" test track.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamtimers,

GM - and probably others - have a fuseable link on the wiring to the trailer power outlet. The idea is to blow that link instead of the electronics in the vehicle if you hook up an incorrectly wired trailer. At least in my '04 Titan that does not exist.

The recall does not mention specific years, but my guess - due to the timing - is that this is new to the '06's, and anything older will be eligable for the upgrade.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info.








I haven't gotten anything in the mail. Do you have any type of TSB# or any other type of reference I can use in contacting the local service dept.? I need to put it in soon to have the brake judder problem corrected anyway.

I love being on here, it sure beats waiting from the mfg. to hear about prob./fixes.
Thanks to all who make this such a great place/family/tribe/*CULT*, etc.

Dreamtimers


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamtimers,

I don't have the info with me, but I will get it to you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamtimers,

I looked over the mailing I received from Nissan and there is no recall or service bulletin number. It is just sent to the owner of record, and includes the VIN.

I'm sure if you contact your dealer they will be aware of it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Doug,

Just about to bring my Titan in for the first time with a list of things, brakes wobbly, seats creaky and now the electric thing. Still love that power and towing stability. About how much do you think is reasonable to charge for the rear end fluid to be changed (with synthetic)?

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't word anything about it.
I'll have to give my nephew a call tomorrow, he is a Nissan Mechanic for the dealer
that we purchase ours at.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

outinfo952 said:


> Thanks Doug,
> 
> Just about to bring my Titan in for the first time with a list of things, brakes wobbly, seats creaky and now the electric thing. Still love that power and towing stability. About how much do you think is reasonable to charge for the rear end fluid to be changed (with synthetic)?
> 
> ...


It's cheap...if you do it yourself. It's so easy...I did mine myself.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

outinfo952 said:


> Thanks Doug,
> 
> Just about to bring my Titan in for the first time with a list of things, brakes wobbly, seats creaky and now the electric thing. Still love that power and towing stability. About how much do you think is reasonable to charge for the rear end fluid to be changed (with synthetic)?
> 
> ...


Geoff;
What year is yours? Mine is an 05 and it came with syn. fluid. I had the dealer verify this prior to taking delivery. Otherwise it's not to difficult to change it yourself as Jolly said.

PDX_Doug: Thankyou for the info. I'll try to look into that in the next couple of weeks.

Dreamtimers


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks,

I have an 05 Titan, took delivery in August. I am going to do my own oil change so I will give the dealer a shout to see if I already have the synthetic fluid, if not, I think I may try it myself. How often do you guys change the rear end fluid in your Titan's while using the synthetic? I towed the 21rs with a v8 explorer before this and did not ever change the fluid in the rear, I guess I was waiting for the thing to explode before having work done but it never did, just too scary to tow with!! Thanks again.

Geoff


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I am pretty picky about the fluids in my 04 Titan. I have changed the fluids in the rear end three times in 20K miles. The first was after the towing break in periiod the secod was after my 5500 mile towing trip and the third was at the 18k mark. I use amsoil severe service synthetic gear oil. I also change the engine oil regularly with amsoil synthetic.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have an 2004 model, and also changed diff oil after break in.
Mine was REALLY BLACK AND STINKY! Dealer wouldn't put synthetic in it at my request. Shortly thereafter, NISSAN changed their tune...and recommend going synthetic.

As far as I know, the 2005 and later shipped with synthetic oil in them, and a new diff cover with cooling fins on the outside.
I changed mine to Mobil 1 myself, as it's a simple job for the rear. I also use synthetic in the engine.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jolly,

I believe you are right about the '05's. I know they have the synthetic oil standard. Not positive about the finned cover, but I believe so.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi All,

And happy New Years eve. Just got my 05 Titan out of the dealership and he said that the electrical fix for towing was not needed in the 05 's. The breaks, however, did need replacing and are great now. We did a ski trip to VT over Christmas and I have two questions for Titan owners if you have a second.

1. When you are driving at highway speeds (around 50-55) in 4wd and then switch to 2wd does it take a long long time to switch out of 4wd. My Explorer switched back almost immediately but the Titan took in some cases several minutes.

2. Cross winds at highway speeds. I have found when you get a good cross wind while up over say 60mph or so the cross winds make the front windows "buffet" and kind of come in creating a very uncomfortable sounding wind noise.

If anyone out there with a Titan has had similar experiences I would love to hear from you. And even if you have a different model, what can be done to stop the wind noise.

Thanks again fellow Outbackers and Have a safe and happy New Years Eve.

Geoff


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Geoff...
No issues with the brakes or towing wiring as of yet. No recall notice either on my '04 TITAN.

I haven't noticed the 4x4 shift problem, but I generally don't use it at highway speeds. At slower speeds, it takes a few seconds is all. Not instantaneous.

I too, had the wind noise issue. I took the truck to the dealer, and they adjusted the front doors. It still does it under real high crosswinds, but not nearly as bad. Something we will have to live with I think???


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Jolly,

I am a bit hesitant to have them messing with alignment of windows and stuff as it is only under high wind conditions. I wonder if those rain guards would help on the top of the windows?

Geoff


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Jolly;

I got my towing 'recall' notice for my 05 a few weeks ago. Haven't had time to get it in yet for that or the brakes. Guess I haven't driven in high enough wind, _(or my doors were adjusted correctly)_







to get the wind noise you both spoke of. Good luck getting it corrected.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Geoff,

When your in 4wd and go into 2wd let off the gas of a second, for that moment there is no load on the transfercase and it will notice this and switch out of 4wd into 2wd.

Good luck
John


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks all,

Pee Wee, I tried that about 50 times, I even put the breaks on but no luck. I had to come to nearly a complete stop for the 4wd to disengage. What do you guys think? Have them adjust the doors while looking at the 4wd, I guess it could not hurt, my new radio is in anyway, oh yeah that is another story, I told the service guy (who came highly recommended) that my right front speaker was blown and he ordered a new radio, argh!!!

GE


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My radio was crap and was replaced too.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Fellow Titan folks.......

Current TSB list........

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Bulletins/Titan/Year.htm


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great link, Zoom.

Thanks for posting!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link
I'll be able to check on the Armada also









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Buy a Chevy........

Oops...I own a Dodge
















Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At least no one can recall my truck!

John

(see sig)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

outinfo952 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> Pee Wee, I tried that about 50 times, I even put the breaks on but no luck. I had to come to nearly a complete stop for the 4wd to disengage. What do you guys think? Have them adjust the doors while looking at the 4wd, I guess it could not hurt, my new radio is in anyway, oh yeah that is another story, I told the service guy (who came highly recommended) that my right front speaker was blown and he ordered a new radio, argh!!!
> 
> ...


Far left or is it right thinking here. You are running the same size tires on all 4 wheels (I'm sure you are but had to ask)? What about tire pressure on all 4 is it the same or real close? It sounds like something is binding in the system causing the 4wd to hesitate while releasing.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

At least no one can recall my truck!

John recall your truck,Its Its
Oh darn I forgot









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe I should have posted that link a couple years ago!
I go there often to check on my truck.

The 2004 was the first year they were made...and I was a little more than concerned.

I have also haunted the forums at: TitanTalk


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Bill,

Sorry for the delay, been laid up with a knee injury....from the same trip to VT. I am using factroy tires and have equal pressure in the tires, I think this is a job for the dealership! I printed out a NHTSA bulletin listing and have several of the items described, at least I am not out of my mind and can show the dealership something on paper. Thanks everyone.

GE


----------

